# 8.2 or 8.5 10 bolt in my '72



## pickett72 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out what rear end is in my car. I know 8.5s have two "ears" on the bottom of the housing but mine has 4 "ears". I can't find any pictures that look like my rear end. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Im very new to the site so im still trying to figure out how to add pictures


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

It could be an 8.2 B-O-P rear axle or the Chevy "Corporate" 8.5. Seems they were both used in 1971-1972 Pontiacs.

B-O-P Rear Axles | Hemmings Motor News

or type in Hemmings, B-O-P Rear Axles in your google search to find the article.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The 8.5 A-body rear was never factory installed in a '71 or 72 Pontiac LeMans, GTO, or GrandPrix. This hsg and axle configuration of 8.5 A body rear was built by both Olds & Buick's axle plants & was originally used in their divisions '71 & 72 A-bodys. 

Not all '71-72 8.5 A-body housings have the square lugs at the bottom, there are actually 3 different 71-72 8.5 A-body hsgs, with two of them not having the big square lugs. Many of the more common 8.5 A-body hsgs with the big square lugs that have been through my hands during a bench build have had the lugs ground down and reshaped so from the rear bumper view at a quick glance the looks like an 8.2 Pontiac rear.


----------

